# Black Sand for Goldfish



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

I am planning to set up a 30 gallon tank for a couple of fancy goldfish. I've discussed it with a fellow member and he purchased his fine black substrate about 5 years ago at a landscaping store in south west Surrey, north of Crescent Beach. He doesn't remember the name of the sand or the store but thinks it may have the word "Stanley's." He saw it in a thread in the BCAquaria forum. If any members remember or have any input on what type of substrate should be used please respond.

Thank you!
Tim


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I use black sand for my goldfish and I got it from pets mart $20 a bag. It's awsome.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Art Knaps Nursery is on King George Bulivard about 44th ave

that is the only place I can think of in S Surrey North or Cresent Beach


----------



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, Rajan and mikebike! Much appreciated.


----------

